

Rules for Your "About" Page - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/09/five-rules-for-your-about-page.html

======
Robin_Message
How do you include third-party comments without it appearing
unbelievable/dodgy? And should you include a non-stock photo of yourself?

~~~
lsc
this was my thought. unless the third party comment is from someone famous
(which is to say, someone I know of; someone who has a reputation.
Recommendations are worthless without a reputation to back them up.) my
assumption is that they are made up. Really, they might as well be.

Now, if your marketing to less technical people, or people who are less
sophisticated when it comes to seeing through advertising, then maybe quotes
from joe random guy right next to some nice looking stock photos would be
useful? I know of several real-estate ASPs who did rather well for themselves
with the quotes from joe random guy plus stock photos.

